# Any other husbands get stiffed for Christmas



## BigFatLab (Jun 29, 2012)

It's not like she didn't know what i needed/wanted. Lost everything, including all my fishing stuff during Harvey, so she knows i could use anything. Got her and the kids everything they wanted, but she didn't even make the effort for a freaking christmas card....Kids got me a gift card to Bookstore, so at least I got something. Lost my job this year and my house is screwed up still while we deal with insurance, so heres hoping for a better 2018

Just wanted to rant...figured it was better to vent here before the in-laws are here. Going to be one long festival of pain today.


Merry Christmas 2Cool.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

BigFatLab said:


> It's not like she didn't know what i needed/wanted...Lost everything, including all my fishing stuff during Harvey, so she knows i could use anything...Going to be one long festival of pain today.
> 
> Merry Christmas 2Cool.


Stuff is just that...STUFF...Stuff can be replaced...Sounds like you might need a little attitude (of gratitude) adjustment and focus on what matters the most this Christmas...Merry Christmas


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Sounds to me like somebody got to go.....


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I can probably understand or see how you feel. I know it is not the "stuff", but maybe a little of consideration for all your efforts over the year. Try to remember your gifts are in front of you. Her, the kids, the roof, their smiles all can be your gifts this year. Try whispering in her ear and say, hey I know my hug will come later tonight. 

Be strong. Sounds like you've had a lot of challenges this year with Harvey, job, lost all your rods and reels. Truth be said, she probably has a lot on her mind holidays, in-laws, insurance. Stay humble and patient that is a gift to yourself too. Peace be with you rock on 2018 as a stronger you.

God Bless brother.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Instead of complaining, you should be grateful for having a wife & your family together for the holidays. Having your wife's family coming is an added bonus, IMO. 

Now count your blessings. Many people are alone & would gladly trade places with you.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My Wife just found out this past week that the lump in her breast was benign. Thank God !

I'm just thankful for a still healthy Wife, the love of my life. No presents could ever top that. Kids & Grandbabies are all healthy and doing great too !


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> *My Wife just found out this past week that the lump in her breast was benign. Thank God !*
> 
> I'm just thankful for a still healthy Wife, the love of my life. No presents could ever top that. Kids & Grandbabies are all healthy and doing great too !


Now that is what I call a great Christmas.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

w_r_ranch said:


> Instead of complaining, you should be grateful for having a wife & your family together for the holidays. Having your wife's family coming is an added bonus, IMO.
> 
> Now count your blessings. Many people are alone & would gladly trade places with you.


I'd give anything to have my family back. Like you I lost everything in Harvey, fighting cancer and a divorce at the same time. Be thankful you have your famy, I know I'll would. Merry Christmas.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

BigFatLab said:


> Just wanted to rant...figured it was better to vent here before the in-laws are here. Going to be one long festival of pain today.
> 
> Merry Christmas 2Cool.


Good idea ... Merry friggin' Christmas ... 

.


----------



## blacksheep76 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm moving back into my house Wednesday after living with the in-laws since Harvey. My family is healthy and happy. Only gift I need.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

BigFatLab said:


> It's not like she didn't know what i needed/wanted. Lost everything, including all my fishing stuff during Harvey, so she knows i could use anything. Got her and the kids everything they wanted, but she didn't even make the effort for a freaking christmas card....Kids got me a gift card to Bookstore, so at least I got something. Lost my job this year and my house is screwed up still while we deal with insurance, so heres hoping for a better 2018
> 
> Just wanted to rant...figured it was better to vent here before the in-laws are here. Going to be one long festival of pain today.
> 
> Merry Christmas 2Cool.


Iâ€™ve been in that boat for 21 years. I threw a freaking fit last year just to get a birthday cake... first one in 20 years. Wasnâ€™t getting anything for Christmas this year either. I bought her gifts and hid them, then told her if I didnâ€™t get anything that her gifts were going back. I got a nice polo jacket.

Thatâ€™s what itâ€™s about, making an effort for the person who always makes the effort.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Kick her to the curb...just kidding of course. For me, I try to spoil the wife and kids and beg them not to get me anything.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

We never exchange gifts for Christmas, since we figure that's for kids, not adults. If we see something we think the other one wants, any time of the year, we get it. As long as we have each other, we're happy.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wife got a stainless Tag this morning...I'm expecting to get stiffed this evening...Jus Sayin


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Wife got a stainless Tag this morning...I'm expecting to get stiffed this evening...*Jus Sayin*


What are you saying? I don't understand?


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

There is a reason for CHRISTmas...


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

I always splurge on the wife, and she handles the kids.

I just ask for a few things that I need...electric pressure washer, no kink water hose and a commercial grade hose reel.

Certainly thankful for all my blessings...and making them happy makes me happy.

I'll get even through the year.....with a new gun or two and fishing gear


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

I got a sweater and some tail. Both were about 3 sizes too big,


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

w_r_ranch said:


> Instead of complaining, you should be grateful for having a wife & your family together for the holidays. Having your wife's family coming is an added bonus, IMO.
> 
> Now count your blessings. Many people are alone & would gladly trade places with you.


Amen.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Well, my wife got me a gift card to a lunch spot I eat at every workday. Regardless if she got it for me or not I am going to eat there...

I always get stiffed but I don't care, it would just be bought from my salary and it probably wouldn't be what I wanted anyway.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Won Hunglo said:


> I got a sweater and some tail. Both were about 3 sizes too big,


Haha. :biggrin:

How do you know your girlfriend is getting fat?

She is starting to fit into your wife's clothes.


----------



## bigfatlabs (Nov 8, 2015)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Stuff is just that...STUFF...Stuff can be replaced...Sounds like you might need a little attitude (of gratitude) adjustment and focus on what matters the most this Christmas...Merry Christmas


No need for attitude adjustment, and I am very grateful. Stuff isn't an issue, I can buy my own stuff. I just know If I hadn't bought anything for her ,I would never hear the end of it.

I wasn't complaining, just venting. Figured most of you would know the difference

The1thatgotaway is right. It's the effort.l that I was expecting. A freaking card would have made me happy. I bend over backward for my in-laws, even as much as I dread them. Even when they start with their BS about Trump ruining the country, and how Hillary should have won, I take a deep breath and just walk away.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

bigfatlabs said:


> No need for attitude adjustment, and I am very grateful. Stuff isn't an issue, I can buy my own stuff. I just know If I hadn't bought anything for her ,I would never hear the end of it.
> 
> I wasn't complaining, just venting. Figured most of you would know the difference
> 
> ...


Yeah 10-4 on that. Politics is pain in my family too.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Yeah 10-4 on that. Politics is pain in my family too.


Time to treat yourself... alone... to a good drink of scotch and cigar.


----------



## Ox Eye (Dec 17, 2007)

I get squat from the wife every Christmas! But, then, she gets squat from me. Years ago we decided it was all about the kids (now the G kids). If either of us wants or needs something ... that's what we have checking accounts/credit cards for, anytime of the year.


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

my wife got me a sleeveless jacket for fishing...she got it cuz it has a multi-colored shark on the chest, lol (the shark. greg norman, the golfer, lol) i golf as much as i fish, of course. and the jacket is perfect!


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Maybe she is waiting for bedtime to give you a gift? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Like Tom T. Hall sang, "women folk only care about themselves" and their kids.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

fy0834 said:


> Time to treat yourself... alone... to a good drink of scotch and cigar.


Why not, geart idea!!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I woke up this morning. 

I gave others stuff.

I'm happy.


----------



## WineyFishrman (Aug 5, 2011)

Ex wife stiffed our daughter...not even a card,,, only drama,,,very heartbreaking considering my daughter is an incredible young lady. Breaks my heart.

Be thankful for your your family and those that are at thoughtful enough to spend time with you during the holidays.

My parents are both 77,,, and our family is as close as any family I know,,,,, mom practically is my daughters mother and absolutely spoils my daughter and family every year. 

I don't care about gifts but buy for everyone,,, the one gift I want more than anything that noone can buy,,, is more time with my family.

As I have got older,,, its the precious time with them that i treasure most.

God bless all


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

jimk said:


> There is a reason for CHRISTmas...


X2 !!!!


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

My wife got me an Astros jersey that I bought for myself at Dicks.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My presents say....

To: Steven
Love: Steven

I couldnt care less about Christmas presents. We give all year and dont keep score. Im super blessed with the gift of time spent with family and friends. Abundantly blessed. Happy birthday Jesus and Thank you Lord for your hand on my family and friends this season.

Good family friend is burying his beautiful 8 year old son for Christmas who was killed in a car wreck a few days ago along with his Mother in law and nephew all on their way to spend time with family.

Another buddy is burying his brother who killed himself a few days ago.

Christmas will never be as joyous as it once was for their families ever again. Hug your family as the best gift you can ever wish for. None of the rest really matters.

You can light all my hunting and fishing gear and boats on fire if i can spend one more beautiful minute with friends and family. I am much too busy counting my blessings to complain about my present count.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Opened 10 gifts at the house last night, all the girls. Wife got a trip to Colorado, butt load of garb for the trip and a hand gun I have to pick up at the shop tomorrow. I got a good size credit card bill online to pay for all these things. As I didnt ask for, need or want for crappola. I did get a $30 Chicfile gift cert at my families white elephant though. Closest one is 20 miles away back towards town. Great Christmas in my book.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

One thing my family looks forward to is buying something for each other that someone has mentioned during the year that they wanted but didn't buy for themselves. We make a game out of paying attention to what is said all year and then pick which mentioned item to buy them. 

We had a wonderful Christmas and I'm sorry that you and others didn't.

Christmas is a celebration of the birthday of Jesus Christ and a time for fellowship and fun with your family and friends. 

We certainly did all of that.

TH


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

just plain bill said:


> my wife got me a sleeveless jacket for fishing...she got it cuz it has a multi-colored shark on the chest, lol (the shark. greg norman, the golfer, lol) i golf as much as i fish, of course. and the jacket is perfect!


Perfect, some of just want to see an effort. I wouldnâ€™t care if she wrapped a dog turd, just like to see a sign that you give a dang


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Count your blessings.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

fy0834 said:


> Time to treat yourself... alone... to a good drink of scotch and cigar.


Dilly Dilly

4 exes and 4 kids don't feel like you got the shaft


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> My Wife just found out this past week that the lump in her breast was benign. Thank God !
> 
> I'm just thankful for a still healthy Wife, the love of my life. No presents could ever top that. Kids & Grandbabies are all healthy and doing great too !


Yup ! Material and money is nice but can ruin a lot of family's. 
It ruined my family from me. For nothing more than greed. 
My life is sitting some where enjoying nature and my livestock. Merry Christmas!
Glad to hear your wife is good ! God Bless! Happy Birthday Jesus .


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

My wife made me coffee this morning like every morning, this time of year is really hard on her because her Mom died between Thanksgiving and Christmas when she was 15. My Mom and Dad completely forgot to get anything for my daughter so that was fun, got everyone else something. Alzheimer's is a cruel *****. My brisket turned out good. Wife is crying right now, daughter was crying earlier. I'm ready to put 2017 in the rear view mirror.


----------



## Tator Salad (Apr 13, 2008)

We had Harvey flooding problems , lost 90% of what we owned . Wife and I said we only buy for our son ( Primer) Austin but I got a suprise new weather station. But we moved back in Saturday and spent today cleaning our trailer and putting in storage . Itâ€™s been the best Christmas Iâ€™ve had in years. I realize now its the little things to really be thankful for . Merry Christmas 2Coolers


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> My Wife just found out this past week that the lump in her breast was benign. Thank God !
> 
> I'm just thankful for a still healthy Wife, the love of my life. No presents could ever top that. Kids & Grandbabies are all healthy and doing great too !


Great news, had the same good news a few months back, scary stuff!

Merry Christmas 2cool!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Originally Posted by *Bocephus*
> My Wife just found out this past week that the lump in her breast was benign. Thank God !


Bo I saw this but forgot to say how happy I am to read this. I'm thrilled as I know you both are. Congratulations.

TH


----------



## POCplugger (Jul 6, 2011)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Perfect, some of just want to see an effort. I wouldnâ€™t care if she wrapped a dog turd, just like to see a sign that you give a dang


man i feel like your's and my wife have got to be related....just seemingly no care or appreciation for those that bust their backside for them and their fam...like ive always said though, if this one dont work out, thats it for me....Im a one and done type guy..Alot like you guys I couldnt give 2 you know whats about recieving gifts, but a little appreciation sure goes a long ways for me....been turning to prayer a lot more these days man....God give me paitence and strength!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I have not had the time to read through all the posts. But, at one time in my life, I was in the same situation. It is hurtful when you buy presents for the women in the shoe and nobody gets you nothing. Shame on you guys rationalizing it. 

2cool is a place for dudes to vent, this ain't Facebook!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Gifts*



Bocephus said:


> My Wife just found out this past week that the lump in her breast was benign. Thank God !
> 
> I'm just thankful for a still healthy Wife, the love of my life. No presents could ever top that. Kids & Grandbabies are all healthy and doing great too !


Some of you kind of leave me speechless. My wife and I havenâ€™t exchanged gifts in over 20 years. We buy for the kids, if I want or need something I go buy it. 
Iâ€™m not a Scrooge and love the holidays but some people just take it to the extreme.

The best gift one could ever receive is the gift that Bocephus received this week,
the same news my wife received a few weeks ago. There is much more important things in life than a present under a tree.

Merry Christmas


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Zeitgeist said:


> I have not had the time to read through all the posts. But, at one time in my life, I was in the same situation. It is hurtful when you buy presents for the women in the shoe and nobody gets you nothing. Shame on you guys rationalizing it.
> 
> 2cool is a place for dudes to vent, this ain't Facebook!


I'd be bent out of shape too, hell I'd like to send you half the poles I don't use. "It's the thought that counts"... if she didn't have a thought to get you anything, that's what counts (against her).

I'm flying the just-divorced flag high and tight, take my less than pious position with a grain of salt.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

BigFatLab said:


> It's not like she didn't know what i needed/wanted. Lost everything, including all my fishing stuff during Harvey, so she knows i could use anything. Got her and the kids everything they wanted, but she didn't even make the effort for a freaking christmas card....Kids got me a gift card to Bookstore, so at least I got something. Lost my job this year and my house is screwed up still while we deal with insurance, so heres hoping for a better 2018.


This is one of those minefields that I should probably just stay away from. Remember that free advice is worth what you pay for it. I didn't come here to start an argument, or to get into one.

The beauty of Christmas is in doing for others. The gift is caring, and not the stuff. And it's as much a gift to the giver, as to the one on the receiving end. Maybe more. If your family doesn't get that, then they are missing out. You're the dad, you're the husband. It's part of your job to steer things.

If you make it about the stuff - fishing equipment, or even a card, you're going to wind up fueling bad feelings. Find a way to help them see the wonderful part of Christmas. For their sake, as much as your own. In the process, you might have to re-think your own perspective. I know I do, at times.

That's anything but a judgment. The things you're saying are right, as far as they go. Sometimes it's not enough to just be right. Read all the comments people have made about what's really important. Then help your family find that.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Zeitgeist said:


> I have not had the time to read through all the posts. But, at one time in my life, I was in the same situation. It is hurtful when you buy presents for the women in the shoe and nobody gets you nothing. Shame on you guys rationalizing it.
> 
> 2cool is a place for dudes to vent, this ain't Facebook!


:spineyes:

Please take the time to read through all the posts so you can tell everyone the right way to think of this situation. :smile:

Christmas is a time of giving...not receiving. Some just don't get it.

Merry Christmas everyone. We had a large time with family. Glad to hear the news about your wife Bo.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Harbormaster said:


> :spineyes:
> 
> Please take the time to read through all the posts so you can tell everyone the right way to think of this situation.
> 
> ...


I get the Christmas spirit, but it can be hurtful when you get nothing. Not saying it is right, give to all, LOL!

Not making a stance on who should give what, where, when, but when you go out of your way....

There is something to that


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Another ******** 2Cool thread, dude is expressing his feelings and the internet jockeys have taken over


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

You guys have lost your minds! I would never make a post ike the OP made if it happened to me. But, if I bought presents for a full arse family and did not get even a card, my feelings would be hurt.

I bought an Amazon Fire tablet for my daughter's boyfriend, his eyes bugged out because he never received a gift before!

Look at the bigger picture and quit being a bunch of saints!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Zeitgeist said:


> I have not had the time to read through all the posts. But, at one time in my life, I was in the same situation. It is hurtful when you buy presents for the women in the shoe and nobody gets you nothing. Shame on you guys rationalizing it.
> 
> 2cool is a place for dudes to vent, this ain't Facebook!





barronj said:


> I'd be bent out of shape too, hell I'd like to send you half the poles I don't use. "It's the thought that counts"... if she didn't have a thought to get you anything, that's what counts (against her).
> 
> I'm flying the just-divorced flag high and tight, take my less than pious position with a grain of salt.


Actually, both of you guys are dead on, IMO. My first thought was that the last thing the OP needs is to get jumped on by people whose lives are running smoothly. Walking a mile in those shoes just doesn't feel very good. A relationship that doesn't go both ways isn't a relationship.

From my experience, if you point out the fact that they are being selfish, it's like throwing gas on a fire. If you can help them see that they're missing out by being that way, there's a chance to make it better. I'd always like to see things get better, instead of falling apart.

Category5 - when it's time for you to get back to fishing, I've got more stuff than I need. I'll be glad to help out. That isn't going to help the situation at home, but maybe it will give you an escape once in a while.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I got drunk last night! On the neighbors good stuff! Every day for the wife and I is Xmas. We want something, we get it. However, I made the old lady feel bad. I scored her autographed tennis balls from, Bjorn Borg, Chris Everett, and Jimmy Connors. This will help smooth out the 1910's hand made Brass Train Engine and Coal car I bought, that she's unaware of... I get it in about 2 weeks.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> You guys have lost your minds! I would never make a post ike the OP made if it happened to me. But, if I bought presents for a full arse family and did not get even a card, my feelings would be hurt.
> 
> I bought an Amazon Fire tablet for my daughter's boyfriend, his eyes bugged out because he never received a gift before!
> 
> Look at the bigger picture and quit being a bunch of saints!


I have been working my *** off every year and whenever I want to buy some thing, wife just says get it you earned it and I say same to her. When Christmas time comes, she has a difficult time on what to get for me. I just say anything that make it easy for you. She got me a warm slipper this time and I love it. It keeps my feet warm when I am at the keyboard or walking around the house. Giving is yet a form of appreciation for what you have done. But for me, I am very easy, just bake me a big fat turkey with all dressing and all goodies with us around the table and I am in heaven! and that's what my wife has been doing every year for Thanksgiving and Christmas! Turkey for football anyone!!! BTW, she makes great PHO with left over turkey!!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

BullyARed said:


> I have been working my *** off every year and whenever I want to buy some thing, wife just says get it you earned it and I say same to her. When Christmas time comes, she has a difficult time on what to get for me. I just say anything that make it easy for you. She got me a warm slipper this time and I love it. It keeps my feet warm when I am at the keyboard or walking around the house. Giving is yet a form of appreciation for what you have done. But for me, I am very easy, just bake me a big fat turkey with all dressing and all goodies with us around the table and I am in heaven! and that's what my wife has been doing every year for Thanksgiving and Christmas! Turkey for football anyone!!!


Right on! But, you actually got something even if you paid for it. She cared enough to at least get you something. The OP on this thread got nothing.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I am of the opinion that if you create a post about something good, bad, or indifferent here on 2COOL, you should expect a variety of responses. I find it comical reading subsequent posts judging foregoing responses to the OP. If you don't want to get diverse responses or an array of opinions on here about an 'I got my feelings hurt post', then perhaps you should go have a private encounter with Joel Osteen to come away with a warm and fuzzy perspective. Essentially everything we experience stems from decisions that we have made for ourselves. If you want to keep on getting what you are getting, just keep on doing what you are doing.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Right on! But, you actually got something even if you paid for it. She cared enough to at least get you something. The OP on this thread got nothing.


Maybe the OP should give her a hint of what he likes to have! She may not know what to get!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

BullyARed said:


> Maybe the OP should give her a hint of what he likes to have! She may not know what to get!


Agreed, had that exact conversation with my gal this year.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I know adding my opinion to this like arguing with your wife, it isn't going to matter to anyone. 

Everyone has different situations and expectations. My wife has never worked outside the house. So her job is the house. She drives a new car to go see her family or have lunch with her friends. Her cell phone, medical, car, insurance, house note, gas, going out to eat, all the new house furnishings she picked out, her 23yr old son's new car, the week at Disney, her niece's bills, starbuck's every day... it all ads up. Nobody has to ask me to get up every morning and go to work to provide everything. I on the other hand, have to ask, "are making dinner tonight?" "be sure to get my work clothes washed"... So, I know that I have to tell her to get me something to put under the tree or I'll be the one feeling like nobody gives a ****. It's been like this for 21 1/2 years and it's not going to change.

But I don't have to ask for permission to go fishing, hunting, or build stuff in the garage. Trust me, not being married to a nagger makes it all worth while.


----------



## HBS (Aug 11, 2005)

Merry Christmas Everyone. Here's a baby pacifier for you.

My step-son died in a freak accident on December the 10TH. Wife and 2 daughters.
My sister in law is comatose in the hospital with brain damage and not expected to wake up.
My brother has 25% heart function and 20% lung function. Having angioplasty procedure today.
NOW...."where are all my fishing presents ???????". Give me a break.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

HBS said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone. Here's a baby pacifier for you.
> 
> My step-son died in a freak accident on December the 10TH. Wife and 2 daughters.
> My sister in law is comatose in the hospital with brain damage and not expected to wake up.
> ...


Merry Christmas...Prayers for you & family, their physicians, & nurses


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

HBS said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone. Here's a baby pacifier for you.
> 
> My step-son died in a freak accident on December the 10TH. Wife and 2 daughters.
> My sister in law is comatose in the hospital with brain damage and not expected to wake up.
> ...


Sorry for your families tough times. God bless you & them.

Sorry also for all the whining tit bags around here. Most of them have no idea how blessed they are.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> Trust me, not being married to a nagger makes it all worth while.


So are we to assume that you married and spoiled a white woman?


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So are we to assume that you married and spoiled a white woman?


Yes, I did. It's my fault. I tried to divorce her once and it didn't work out. So we're sticking it out. I know who I married and how to get what I need done. I don't mind the little issues, you just have to have effective communication.


----------



## linaxugt (Jun 24, 2017)

Gift is really not that important. Someone is good at picking gifts to others and someones donot. The most important is that if you are in that personâ€™s mind in someway. Like dinner is ready when you get back home from work, not doing drama.... I do not have any Christmas gift from anyone. My kids are young, 10 and 6. But I did have a wonderful Christmas. We spent our time in Colorado skiing. First time skiing for us. When I saw them skiing down the hill, especially my daughter, my eyes were wet. That was the happiest moment to see kidsâ€™ achievement and happiness. I was so happy to make them happy.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Slim pickings around the double-wide this Christmas for the old geezer... Got a remote controlled rat..to scare the hell out of the dawg with....and a silly *** pen with a trump head on it that you push and he recites some of his BS... Believe it or not...that was IT. BAH HUMBUG !!!!!..:headknock

My kids know I have everything I want..or need...and they all got a good sense of humor....

Did have a nice get together with about a dozen of the kids last night. That made it a 'good one' to me...:rotfl:


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

Christmas is a time of giving, and that goes both ways. IMO if your family members dont give you a gift, no matter how cheap or trivial...its like they dont think of you as family.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

And to the guys who have housewives: If you say she buys presents with "your" money your marriage is doomed. If your wife raises your kids and keeps your house in order and DOESN'T give you a bill consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Cut n Shoot (Dec 11, 2015)

I hear mooch stiffed Barack.Christmas is for kids.Hint..Santa.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

HBS said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone. Here's a baby pacifier for you.
> 
> My step-son died in a freak accident on December the 10TH. Wife and 2 daughters.
> My sister in law is comatose in the hospital with brain damage and not expected to wake up.
> ...


Sent up for you and your family.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So are we to assume that you married and spoiled a white woman?


Were you thinking typo?:rotfl:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> Were you thinking typo?:rotfl:


Derived from a true story...My buddy always commented regarding his wife complaining about the time he spends fishing, making disparaging observations about how he dressed, not paying enough attention to her...Blah Blah Blah...I asked him one day why he married such a big nagger...He looked at me puzzled & replied... 'I didn't... she is a little white lady...barely weighs 100#' :biggrin:


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

The time to discuss gift exchange is in October, I find spouses buying for each other to be really strange unless they maintain totally separate finances. Otherwise you are buying for yourself what your spouse chose for you.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Won Hunglo said:


> I got a sweater and some tail. Both were about 3 sizes too big,


She might be saying what you gave her is 3 sizes too small. Sorry, but I had to. lol


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Won Hunglo said:


> I got a sweater and some tail. Both were about 3 sizes too big,





WillieT said:


> She might be saying what you gave her is 3 sizes too small. Sorry, but I had to. lol


Lmao! Both of these cracked me up. To funny.


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

I did not get anything from my wife, but for some reason she gave a gift to Zeitgeist, wth does that mean?


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I have never been stiffed at Christmas.....

For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Savior, who is Christ the Lord.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Presents are for the kids. Wife and I get what we want through out the year and we consider the bigger more expensive stuff our CHRISTMAS GIFT.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Flounder Face said:


> I did not get anything from my wife, but for some reason she gave a gift to Zeitgeist, wth does that mean?


He is trying to ruin your 2018 dove season?


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

I thought of this thread. We had a very simple Christmas.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Won Hunglo said:


> I got a sweater and some tail. Both were about 3 sizes too big,


Hilarious , thanks for the laugh.

For the OP, that kind of blows even my ex wife got me something.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Don't care about gifts a phone call saying Merry Christmas will be great from the Kids


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

Am I missing something. How does all your fishing gear get ruined by slow moving flood waters. Was the OP just to lazy to clean it up? Might speak to his employment status.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Gifts*



Spirit said:


> The time to discuss gift exchange is in October, I find spouses buying for each other to be really strange unless they maintain totally separate finances. Otherwise you are buying for yourself what your spouse chose for you.


Bingo!


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Flood*



Oso Blanco said:


> Am I missing something. How does all your fishing gear get ruined by slow moving flood waters. Was the OP just to lazy to clean it up? Might speak to his employment status.


From living on the coast and been there done that with storms the very first thing that is secured is the boats, tools, and tackle.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

^^^^ unnecessary Oso and Gater, you have no idea what other people are REALLY going through! It's been a pretty tough year for a lot of Texans, flood or no flood.


----------



## BigFatLab (Jun 29, 2012)

*What an A**hole*

WOW! You are missing something, but thanks for being such an a**hole behind your keyboard. Really brave aren't you. So by your logic, everyone who had stuff ruined is lazy? Your a piece of work.

My gear was stolen out of my garage while i was attending to my inlaws in Houston, as they got flooded as well. If you notice, i made a comment about how i wasn't too keen on my inlaws , yet i put my stuff on hold to go help them They also took my kids bikes as well. Does that mean you feel my kids are lazy, because they didn't secure their stuff?

We were out of our house for 4 days, and the garage door was broken into and someone came in and took it. So no D-head. the OP wasn't to lazy, he was taking care of others, who were too old to be able to do it their self. As for as you smart *** comment about my employment status. i was with a company for 10 years, and they had to do some realignment . 22 others were let go as well. Guess we are all lazy . It was beyond my control... Guess you never had such luck. I can only hope that bad luck hits you right in your old face at some point.

Here is a another one for you. I got the news today that a job that i was very hopeful to get, went to another younger person. I am almost 50. They were 35 So go ahead and say something about me being old and lazy. At 58 yrs old, i would think you would have had a little more compassion , but guess your just an old bitter *******, like several others who responded

For all those who posted positive comments, thanks. For the people who had negative comments. i can only assume you live a charmed life and nothing bad has ever happened to you. As someone said, 2cool is supposed to be a place rot vent. I sometime forget that there are a lot of jerks on here who feel that kicking a man when he is down makes them a bigger person.

So no, OS BLANCO, its not a matter of being lazy. Simply bad luck. I can only hope that one day you have issues, and want to just vent. I will be happy to **** all over your life as well. Got to hell you bitter old POS



Oso Blanco said:


> Am I missing something. How does all your fishing gear get ruined by slow moving flood waters. Was the OP just to lazy to clean it up? Might speak to his employment status.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the job not coming through. Look hear, I'm going to say a prayer to lift you up. If you ever make down to Sargent this summer give me a pm I've got rods you can use and you can jump on my boat for free. Disclaimer; no fish guaranteed. Lol

On a side note, it took me a week to get back in my house here in Richmond from Harvey's flood. 

Better yet I'm not a high-end rod or reel angler but I can hook you up with an used set.

PM me.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

BigFatLab, sorry to hear about your fishing gear getting stolen. If you PM me your mailing address I might be able to help you replace some of it. God Bless


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

I just went and bought myself what I wanted. Told my wife not to worry about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfatlabs (Nov 8, 2015)

Prizepig, thanks for the kind offer, but its not necessary. I won't have time to fish anyone soon as the job hunt has to continue. My stuff wasn't top of the line gear any ways. Just sentimental value more than anything. 

Beside, OSO BLANCO make accuse me of posting just to get some free goods He is apparently very wise and can see that I am whining in my beer Reviewed a few of his previous post, and he is just a bitter old *********. Seems he likes to be a negative D-ck when ever he has the chance. 
But thanks for the offer. Shows there are still a few kind folks on here. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

Taking the Ole Lady to ASTROS Spring training this year...she cried when she found out... spoiled my kiddos and son in law as well seeing the smiles on their face is all I need for Xmas. Life is good.. this year has been tough though..lost 2 of my best friends suddenly 2 weeks apart and Sis went through breast cancer... Life is a journey, what memories you leave behind for others to live with is what counts to me.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Flounder Face said:


> I did not get anything from my wife, but for some reason she gave a gift to Zeitgeist, wth does that mean?


Baw ha!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

BFL, don't get too hung up on what other folks say, those guys aren't bad people but they were out of line in my opinion. Sometimes we all say dumb **** and hit post without thinking it through. I know for **** sure I have. Things will get better, every low has a high, life is a roller coaster.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

*Your Words*



BigFatLab said:


> It's not like she didn't know what i needed/wanted. *Lost everything, including all my fishing stuff during Harvey*, so she knows i could use anything. Got her and the kids everything they wanted, but she didn't even make the effort for a freaking christmas card....Kids got me a gift card to Bookstore, so at least I got something. Lost my job this year and my house is screwed up still while we deal with insurance, so heres hoping for a better 2018
> 
> Just wanted to rant...figured it was better to vent here before the in-laws are here. Going to be one long festival of pain today.
> 
> Merry Christmas 2Cool.


You made it sound like you were flooded. Harvey had nothing to do with your loss.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Titus Bass said:


> I have never been stiffed at Christmas.....
> 
> For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Savior, who is Christ the Lord.


amen.

the reason for the season!

for me 2017 sucked, however i still have my faith, x wife didnt get take any of that in the decree!

to the op, just go get your self something you want and say thanks to the wife, she may or may not know what you are talking about.

all of this coming from an under appreciated man. ( the words my therapist used)


----------



## Sauce (Jan 30, 2010)

Oso Blanco said:


> You made it sound like you were flooded. Harvey had nothing to do with your loss.


Could his garage not have been broken into even if his house was flooded?


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Meh I'd be ****** too.


----------



## BigFatLab (Jun 29, 2012)

We were flooded you old *******!! We got 3.5 feet of water in our house. I would be happy to show you the pictures, but your old grouchy ignorant *** would say they were photo shopped. The garage was broken into while we were out due to the floods. Come on up and will show you the police report and all the damages that we haven't started to fix yet.

I haven't told my wife and kids i didn't get the job yet. Maybe you want to come up here and tell them what a loser there Dad is for not getting a job and how he's a big liar.

I can walk you through the house and show you the damage. I wasn't aware we were going to get into an issue of semantics.

Someone really did a number on you in your life to make you act like such a DICK. I can only hope that something goes wrong in your life, and that there are several old dicks like you who get to point out what loser you are.



Oso Blanco said:


> You made it sound like you were flooded. Harvey had nothing to do with your loss.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

*Yes*



Sauce said:


> Could his garage not have been broken into even if his house was flooded?


Yes I am guilty of assuming his house was flooded and his gear was soiled and he threw it away. He never said stolen.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I had a long drawn out story about the family I had once and how they could care less if I had a birthday. All I wanted was a german chocolate cake sometime. So now I deleted everything again and will stop for now because I don't have any advice good enough for you. I will pray for you and your family.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thread's dang near worthy of move to the Jungle. I read more than I post these days with purpose.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Thread's dang near worthy of move to the Jungle. I read more than I post these days with purpose.


Or at least, a mulligan...


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

When you're in a hole, it's usually best to quit diggin


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

It's nice to be shown a little appreciation when you bust your hump to provide for a family and make sure everyone has a nice Xmas. Doesn't take much at all. Just a token of appreciation.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

After reading all this, Iam grateful. Christmas to me is receiving the greatest gift ever .... Jesus. And I celebrate by giving gifts to people I know and love and gifts to people I dont know so they can give gifts to people they love. We all have had a bad year, Harvey did a number on a lot of folks. 
Im grateful I have a wonderful wife and partner. We have our moments believe me it is not all roses. We have all our needs and a lot of our wants. But I always try to get her something meaningful whether it is small or large, costly or inexpensive. In return she tries to buy something for me I dont already have. She says it is so hard. Sometimes she does good ans sometime meh. I like giving. I realized a long time ago that my motivation to give is not to receive. Although receiving recognition and a thank you goes a long way. I dont always get a thank you but thats not why I give gifts. There is something spiritual about giving. I cant put a finger on it, but I can say giving with a good heart and joy, it makes me win. I mean it makes me lucky, things work out in an unexpected advantage sometimes. But Im not any better than anyone else, Im just learning how to be grateful. Wow that was kind of long and I didnt mean to go down that trail.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Being angry isn't gonna help...Jus Sayin


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks like quite a few 2coolers had a bad 2017; I can only hope that it gets better for you in 2018. Keep your heads held high fellas.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey BFL-
Just a thought, but maybe your wife did not want to burden you by spending any money. Maybe she doesn't know what to do to not upset or burden you and prefers to let you take the lead right now. 

Everyone has been through a rough spot in life. Sometimes you just keep your head above water and ride it out. We've probably all had to do that longer than we thought possible, but we made it. Often times, things turn out better in the end. 

Keep your chin up. Stay as positive as you can. Fake it till you make it, and you'll see the other side. 
The one thing you can control is your attitude. The power of positive thinking is real. I look forward to hearing about things when they start falling in line and I hope they exceed your expectations.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Stuff is just that...STUFF...Stuff can be replaced...Sounds like you might need a little attitude (of gratitude) adjustment and focus on what matters the most this Christmas...Merry Christmas


agree robert...
sounds to me he forgot what its about


----------



## TxAirhedz (Jul 23, 2017)

To the OP, I would definitely take something away from this Christmas. Her actions â€œtoldâ€ you where you stand with her. Now all you have to do is decide if it will happen again. I have been there, too. 

To the rest of you guys, 2cool is looking and sounding more like Facebook every day. 
Sad deal.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

TxAirhedz said:


> To the OP, I would definitely take something away from this Christmas. Her actions â€œtoldâ€ you where you stand with her. Now all you have to do is decide if it will happen again. I have been there, too.
> 
> To the rest of you guys, 2cool is looking and sounding more like Facebook every day.
> Sad deal.


Guess I will simply have to take your word on the FB comment...Are you advising the OP to abandon his family over a Christmas present?


----------



## Sauce (Jan 30, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Guess I will simply have to take your word on the FB comment...Are you advising the OP to abandon his family over a Christmas present?


I don't think he is complaining about a present per se...I think it's the thought or lack thereof that has him bothered.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sauce said:


> I don't think he is complaining about a present per se...I think it's the thought or lack thereof that has him bothered.


Gotcha...So when he sits the wife down and has the discussion about how her not acknowledging him this Christmas hurt his feelings, I hope he will post the results back on this thread...I'm very curious as to what she might say...Even carrying this resentment around for two days is way too long


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

*BLF*

I believe the word BLF is reaching for is "disregard". It's kind of a slap in the face to give all you have and get nothing in return.

If it was me i'd tell her thanks for the gifts and head south (hunting or fishing). Next time around my gifting wouldn't be so kind.

But that's just me.....

Skelly


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I will try not to be judgemental on this. Harvey caused a lot of hurt to many people. I didn't flood but think that if I had it would be depressing. I have also read that when family men are out of a job it really wears them down. Holidays are hard on many too. So you may have a reason to be down. All that said though, I think in the end you can help yourself just by deciding that the glass is half full, not half empty. If you think it can't get any worse, you are wrong. Realizing that can help you feel grateful for many things.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

No, I got everything I wanted and then some. Man it was awesome.


----------



## Pat Helton (Oct 18, 2016)

I prefer that no one buys me anything. I am 70 years old and have everything I want, if I do decide I want something I go buy it. I have a pile of stuff that has been gifted to me that I never use. It is just in my way.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I get new underwear, jeans, socks, work shirts, etc. for Christmas along with some special snack foods. It's all stuff that I hate to spend the time shopping for and buying myself so the thought and fact that my wife and daughter have taken that burden off of me mean a lot. We've talked about it several times, if it's something I really want like a tool, gun, etc., I want EXACTLY the one I want and I'm just going to get it for myself. Women are a lot easier to buy for than men, if it sparkles, they're probably going to be happy with it.


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

In the first time that I can recall I got a gift that I actually wanted. I actually prefer to buy my own stuff. I know exactly what I want & I have a tack room full of junk that my Family thought I would want. 

It was a Dish Tailgater dish & receiver BTW. No more sitting at the Crab Trap watching Aggie games. 

Momma got her NOT Eagles concert tickets. She was flipping out 'til she figured out there wasn't one for me. No Glenn Frey. Not Eagles anymore.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

It's the thought that counts. If nobody thought of you or could care less about you at Xmas, you should be happy. Give me a break. I pay for Xmas and happy to do so. But I can say without question that if nobody could be bothered to acknowledge my existence at Xmas I would be hurt. It could cost 10 cents, no problem. The holier than tho that say hey are above the simple human need to be appreciated by others are full of bull. Or maybe they were forgotten by their families and loved ones and have convinced themselves that they don't care.


----------



## Spinky (Aug 11, 2005)

With all the fabulous sentiments and advice given by many here, it makes me curious what the percentage of responders to this thread are divorced (at least once). :biggrin:


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I didn't get a gift to unwrap this year because of all the craziness of this year. However I still feel like the luckiest man alive  . 

I have been on a guns, ammo and accessories buying spree since black Friday. 

My wife did leave a little note about our vacation in my stocking.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

fishinguy said:


> I didn't get a gift to unwrap this year because of all the craziness of this year. However I still feel like the luckiest man alive  .
> 
> I have been on a guns, ammo and accessories buying spree since black Friday.
> 
> My wife did leave a little note about our vacation in my stocking.


You see, thatâ€™s what Iâ€™m talking about. That note was probably the best thing ever.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I didn't get anything from the wife this year. My kids get me little things, usually a fishing shirt or cap. Like many others, I buy what I want/need when I need it. 
The holidays are a very difficult time for many people, depression easily sets in as people want the most for their families and sometimes can't provide all of that.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

The1ThatGotAway said:


> You see, thatâ€™s what Iâ€™m talking about. That note was probably the best thing ever.


Exactly! Easy and simple. I care and appreciate you. Doesn't take much.


----------



## skelly (Jan 20, 2010)

*appreciation*



poppadawg said:


> Exactly! Easy and simple. I care and appreciate you. Doesn't take much.


Exactly - a little appreciation is all it takes.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> My Wife just found out this past week that the lump in her breast was benign. Thank God !
> 
> I'm just thankful for a still healthy Wife, the love of my life. No presents could ever top that. Kids & Grandbabies are all healthy and doing great too !


Great new Bo!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

bigfatlabs said:


> No need for attitude adjustment, and I am very grateful. Stuff isn't an issue, I can buy my own stuff. I just know If I hadn't bought anything for her ,I would never hear the end of it.
> 
> I wasn't complaining, just venting. Figured most of you would know the difference
> 
> ...


They (in-laws) never would have made it thru my front door with that train of thought!


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Spinky said:


> With all the fabulous sentiments and advice given by many here, it makes me curious what the percentage of responders to this thread are divorced (at least once). :biggrin:


If it makes you feel any better I am still happily married to my first wife of 24 years. I was one who did not offer up any advice or sentiment but did offer to help replace some of the things the OP lost, with no judgement towards the OP. I made a promise way back to 'pay it forward' every chance I could and when the opportunity is there to help someone I try to do the right thing. My family lost just about all they owned due to Harvey as well.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Ted Gentry said:


> They (in-laws) never would have made it thru my front door with that train of thought!


Aye sir....thusly the base of the problem has been located huh?


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

Was just wondering.....how old are you.........12 ? Merry Christmas. I wanted nothing, expected nothing and got 3 healthy grandchildren, 2 daughters/son-in-laws and wife. Ho, Ho, Ho. Thank you Jesus.


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

I really didn't get what I asked for either but I'm ok with that. I got my wife what she wanted and the kids got stuff too. I am expensive to shop for so I don't expect much at the holidays. Everyone else comes first cause I can buy what I want later.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

My wife does so much for me and with me so I spoil her on Christmas, B-Day, anniversary. As far as getting me stuff, I'm my own Santa but I give her the credit. She has very good taste in guns ;-)


----------

